# Somali Man Stoned To Death... GRAPHIC!



## WillowTree

On Sunday, Islamic militants stoned a man to death for adultery in front of hundreds of local residents in Somalia. The man, named Mohamed Abukar Ibrahim, 48, was killed by members of the rebel group Hizbul Islam in Afgoye, 20 miles from the capital Mogadishu, according to the AFP. A second man, Ahmed Mohamoud Awale, 61, who was accused of murder, was shot to death. Hundreds of villagers were forced to watch the stoning by the militants, multiple reports said.

The girl with whom Ibrahim was accused of having an affair received 100 lashes; she escaped being put to death because she was not married at the time of the alleged sexual relations. 




Somali Man Stoned To Death By Militants For Adultery (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)


----------



## manifold

Since the source is the Huffington Post, I'm inclined to assume it's a lie and the "graphic" images were photoshopped.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

WillowTree said:


> On Sunday, Islamic militants stoned a man to death for adultery in front of hundreds of local residents in Somalia. The man, named Mohamed Abukar Ibrahim, 48, was killed by members of the rebel group Hizbul Islam in Afgoye, 20 miles from the capital Mogadishu, according to the AFP. A second man, Ahmed Mohamoud Awale, 61, who was accused of murder, was shot to death. Hundreds of villagers were forced to watch the stoning by the militants, multiple reports said.
> 
> The girl with whom Ibrahim was accused of having an affair received 100 lashes; she escaped being put to death because she was not married at the time of the alleged sexual relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somali Man Stoned To Death By Militants For Adultery (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)


And?

This is the will of God. They're doing what the Jews and Christans are supposed to be doing but aren't because they've been led astray. The Right wingers should be announcing their support soon.

We atheists, on the other hand, are appalled


----------



## strollingbones

o come on willow if you could stone liberals you know you would


----------



## xsited1

I don't guess Tiger Woods will be going to Somalia anytime soon.


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> o come on willow if you could stone liberals you know you would



try me!


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> o come on willow if you could stone liberals you know you would



Line forming on the right.....errrrrrr, left.  
(Stones!, get you stones here!  We have the best in the arena,  Stones, get your stones here!)


----------



## xsited1

strollingbones said:


> o come on willow if you could stone liberals you know you would



Liberals are already stoned.


----------



## manifold

Brian: Why aren't women allowed to go to stonings mum?

Brian's Mum: Because it's written, that's why!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1814789 said:
			
		

> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday, Islamic militants stoned a man to death for adultery in front of hundreds of local residents in Somalia. The man, named Mohamed Abukar Ibrahim, 48, was killed by members of the rebel group Hizbul Islam in Afgoye, 20 miles from the capital Mogadishu, according to the AFP. A second man, Ahmed Mohamoud Awale, 61, who was accused of murder, was shot to death. Hundreds of villagers were forced to watch the stoning by the militants, multiple reports said.
> 
> The girl with whom Ibrahim was accused of having an affair received 100 lashes; she escaped being put to death because she was not married at the time of the alleged sexual relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somali Man Stoned To Death By Militants For Adultery (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> This is the will of God. They're doing what the Jews and Christans are supposed to be doing but aren't because they've been led astray. The Right wingers should be announcing their support soon.
> 
> We atheists, on the other hand, are appalled
Click to expand...


You're not an atheist.


----------



## Charles Stucker

manifold said:


> Since the source is the Huffington Post, I'm inclined to assume it's a lie and the "graphic" images were photoshopped.



There is a big need for an unbiased source which keeps track of all the newsgroups and rates them for different biases.
Pro-Communist, Holocaust Denial. Anti-Abortion
What have you
Then rate them on verifiability, so it is obvious by going to that group, what the bias of the newsgroup may be and what chance exists that the story is mostly, or completely, true.

I can believe a Somali man would get murdered by vigilante justice, whether Islamic or some other culprit, and that it could include stoning. How can we tell if this story is true when the source is considered biased and inaccurate?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Another guy Stoned!


----------



## strollingbones

hey dont be mocking the stoned....


----------



## Anguille

strollingbones said:


> o come on willow if you could stone liberals you know you would


----------



## rdean

With the 50% divorce rate here, maybe "consider"?  There are swingers clubs in every state in the union.  There are swingers conventions in California, Nevada and Florida.  You know how straight people act when they get horny.  There is just no stopping them.  Maybe some harsh measures might be in order?  They are a bad influence on the younger generation.


----------



## Liability

These brutal fucking savage scum "execute" females the same way -- with one minor difference.  The hole has to be dug a bit deeper so that the condemned woman's breasts are not able to be struck with any of the stones!  Allah says so.  They are killing a human being, but still very sensitive about the whole female anatomy thing.


----------



## Kalam

Liability said:


> Allah says so.


Where?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Strange. the first 2 pictures one has a rather large crowd in the background the other doesn't.

One other strange thing is that no major networks picked this up.

Things that make one go hmmmm


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Lonestar_logic said:


> You're not an atheist.



That's one of the dumbest posts ever.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?


----------



## rdean

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
			
		

> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?



The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

rdean said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
Click to expand...


Christians follow the New testament.  There is no stoning mentioned other than "he who is without sin cast the first stone". Stoning was taught in the Old testament, which Christians look at as more of a history. or not.


----------



## Sunni Man

SFC Ollie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians follow the New testament.  There is no stoning mentioned other than "he who is without sin cast the first stone". Stoning was taught in the Old testament, which Christians look at as more of a history. or not.
Click to expand...

The New Testament says Jesus taught the Torah (Old Testament) and never broke it's Laws.

Correct?

Then Jesus believed in stoning because that is was the Torah Law said to do in the case of adultry.


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
Click to expand...


Once again you show your complete lack of knowledge on the subject, only the hate propaganda you decided to buy into.  No wonder you're the laughing stock of the USMB.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians follow the New testament.  There is no stoning mentioned other than "he who is without sin cast the first stone". Stoning was taught in the Old testament, which Christians look at as more of a history. or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The New Testament says Jesus taught the Torah (Old Testament) and never broke it's Laws.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Then Jesus believed in stoning because that is was the Torah Law said to do in the case of adultry.
Click to expand...


I vaguely remember a story about a woman the village elders and priests wanted to stone and how he prevented it from happening.  Kinda blows you bull shit idea out the window.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jesus stopped the stoning of ONE woman for adultry in the NT

He did not invalidate or rescend the Torah Law of stoning for adultry


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> Jesus stopped the stoning of ONE woman for adultry in the NT
> 
> He did not invalidate the Torah Law for adultry



According to the new testament he did with his death on the cross and subsequent resurrection.  But go ahead and keep grasping at straws if it makes you feel superior to Christians.
What a tool!


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Ringel05 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians follow the New testament.  There is no stoning mentioned other than "he who is without sin cast the first stone". Stoning was taught in the Old testament, which Christians look at as more of a history. or not.
> 
> 
> 
> The New Testament says Jesus taught the Torah (Old Testament) and never broke it's Laws.
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Then Jesus believed in stoning because that is was the Torah Law said to do in the case of adultry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember a story about a woman the village elders and priests wanted to stone and how he prevented it from happening.  Kinda blows you bull shit idea out the window.
Click to expand...


He stopped one stoning because they hadn't brought the man also.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Ringel05 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus stopped the stoning of ONE woman for adultry in the NT
> 
> He did not invalidate the Torah Law for adultry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new testament he did with his death on the cross and subsequent resurrection.
Click to expand...


So no punishment for crimes?

So why do so many christians still support the death penalty- or any law at all?


----------



## SFC Ollie

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815507 said:
			
		

> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus stopped the stoning of ONE woman for adultry in the NT
> 
> He did not invalidate the Torah Law for adultry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new testament he did with his death on the cross and subsequent resurrection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no punishment for crimes?
> 
> So why do so many christians still support the death penalty- or any law at all?
Click to expand...


This is why I normally will not argue Religion. It is the only subject where people get even more ignorant than they do talking about politics. See ya.


----------



## Ringel05

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815507 said:
			
		

> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus stopped the stoning of ONE woman for adultry in the NT
> 
> He did not invalidate the Torah Law for adultry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the new testament he did with his death on the cross and subsequent resurrection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So no punishment for crimes?
> 
> So why do so many christians still support the death penalty- or any law at all?
Click to expand...


Is it your goal in life to become a reporter?  To come up with questions on something without knowing any background except what you picked up in some 10 second blurp?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

You're the one who said that laws shouldn't apply anymore because of some zombie.

If you're going to cherry pick the bible and only follow the parts you al;ready agree with, what's the point?


----------



## Ringel05

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815525 said:
			
		

> You're the one who said that laws shouldn't apply anymore because of some zombie.
> 
> If you're going to cherry pick the bible and only follow the parts you al;ready agree with, what's the point?



Say what!??????  Stop interpreting per your bias and please ask a question based on subject knowledge.  I'm not cherry picking anything, besides my argument with Sunni Man has nothing to do with you interpretation of it or your obvious disdain for Christians.  Go piss up someone elses' tree if you want to get into that discussion.  You just pissing in the wind here.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Why do you people always get so angry when we expect you to try to make sense and keep your story straight?


----------



## Ringel05

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815554 said:
			
		

> Why do you people always get so angry when we expect you to try to make sense and keep your story straight?



You didn't ask a question so much as you made an accusation, admit it.  The discussion wasn't about your personal view base entirely on a single post without you having some back ground on the reason for the post.  hence the "go piss up someone elses tree", I'm not interested.


----------



## Dr Grump

There is a huge difference, in modern society, between putting somebody to death because they bonked somebody out of wedlock and raping and murdering a child or somesuch. They don't even belong in the same sentence..


----------



## Samson

I wish we could stone anyone that causes the thread to drift off-topic.


Did anyone else think it was strange that the age of the man was given, but the age of the unmarried girl who received 100 lashes was omitted?

I wouldn't expect to run into many Unmarried Somali Girls over the age of 12, so my guess is that the equivalent US crime would be Rape of a Minor, or Statutory Rape.

If I ever have the horrifying experience of this happening to my daughter, I'd be fuckin' tickled pink to bury the guy up to his shoulders and throw rocks at his head.


----------



## Dr Grump

Samson said:


> I wish we could stone anyone that causes the thread to drift off-topic.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think it was strange that the age of the man was given, but the age of the unmarried girl who received 100 lashes was omitted?
> 
> I wouldn't expect to run into many Unmarried Somali Girls over the age of 12, so my guess is that the equivalent US crime would be Rape of a Minor, or Statutory Rape.
> 
> If I ever have the horrifying experience of this happening to my daughter, I'd be fuckin' tickled pink to bury the guy up to his shoulders and throw rocks at his head.



Pure speculation...

He was apparently stoned because of the adultry, not the age of the other person involved...


----------



## namvet

manifold said:


> Since the source is the Huffington Post, I'm inclined to assume it's a lie and the "graphic" images were photoshopped.



IF you had read the article there was a link:

Somalia: Islamists execute two men in southern town

ASSUME really means ASS / U / ME


----------



## Samson

Dr Grump said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we could stone anyone that causes the thread to drift off-topic.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think it was strange that the age of the man was given, but the age of the unmarried girl who received 100 lashes was omitted?
> 
> I wouldn't expect to run into many Unmarried Somali Girls over the age of 12, so my guess is that the equivalent US crime would be Rape of a Minor, or Statutory Rape.
> 
> If I ever have the horrifying experience of this happening to my daughter, I'd be fuckin' tickled pink to bury the guy up to his shoulders and throw rocks at his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure speculation...
> ...
Click to expand...


Yes, that's why I called it a _guess_ and _MY EXPECTATION_

Do you think most girls in Somalia Remain Unmarried until they're 18?

If so, great for you, my good sir! 


I also have some wonderful beachfront property in Arizona that you should consider buying.


----------



## Liability

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
			
		

> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?



Dumbass post.

Do you see evidence of a whole lot of stoning going on in Israel or by any other Jewish population?

In the case of our Izzy friends in the OP, the stuff is going on in modern times.  Recent.

In the case of the Jews you allude to, you are talking about a LONG time ago, stupid.

Way to mix apples and cardboard cartons, dumbass.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

I love when people defend a religion by saying that those who claim to follow it don't follow it anyway because they morals of their own and find their religion abhorrent.


----------



## Liability

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815742 said:
			
		

> I love when people defend a religion by saying that those who claim to follow it don't follow it anyway *because they morals of their own and find their religion abhorrent.*




"* * * because they morals of their own and find their religion abhorrent."

One almost wonders what sickle boi would have said *if* he *had* the ability to put words together in a non-random order.


----------



## Samson

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815742 said:
			
		

> I love when people defend a religion by saying that those who claim to follow it don't follow it anyway because they morals of their own and find their religion abhorrent.













_*WHAT????*_


----------



## Liability

Kalam said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah says so.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


Great come-back.

Yessireebubbalah!

You're right.

Allah didn't personally write it down.


And no Izzy's have ever stoned a woman to death making sure, first, to bury her in a way to cover her breasts.

Check.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

nice evasion, Bill. Can you not find the scripture to back up your claims?


----------



## manifold

Just for the record, I can't tell Israelis and Palestinians apart.  They both look the same to me.



Just sayin...


----------



## Liability

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815787 said:
			
		

> nice evasion, Bill. Can you not find the scripture to back up your claims?



Sicklecell-boi, you lump of crap:

The procedures for the proper Izzy execution by stoning of a female might not be scriptural.

Those Izzys are all into oral histories of how such things are supposed to be done based on the life of that fabulous humanitarian, Mohammed.

Wazza matta shitstain?  Too fucking lazy to look up something for yourself?


----------



## Samson

manifold said:


> Just for the record, I can't tell Israelis and Palestinians apart.  They both look the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin...



You're not lookin' at the right part.


psssssst..........The Joos are circumsized......


maybe I should post a pic?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

So you're saying you can't back up you claim that Allah said it? So when Kalam called you out... you really were just lying?

Why do you lie?


----------



## rdean

Ringel05 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you show your complete lack of knowledge on the subject, only the hate propaganda you decided to buy into.  No wonder you're the laughing stock of the USMB.
Click to expand...


Complete lack of knowledge?  Where am I wrong?  No, don't bother answering.  We both know I'm correct, again.


----------



## Liability

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815824 said:
			
		

> So you're saying you can't back up you claim that Allah said it? So when Kalam called you out... you really were just lying?
> 
> Why do you lie?



Are you truly as stupid as that post you just submitted makes it appear?  Or is there some reason you just wish to pretend to be that stupid?

I understand that you are a compulisve liar as well as tragically retarded.  But is it possible that you cannot grasp that everything done in and for the name of Islam is done as part of the will of Allah?

So sad.  I can't help but think of you sleeping in a pile of your own feces every night.  

Speaking of feces, you evidently don't have clue one about that vile thing known as Sharia law.  (There are alternative spellings, but frankly, who cares?)

I would suggest to you (if I thought you had the ability to both read and comprehend) that you study the following, just to begin the process of opening your tightly shut eyes and rusted-shut wreck of a "mind:"  Powered by Google Docs

Start with the abstract.  Have a non-retarded adult assist you.


----------



## manifold

Samson said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, I can't tell Israelis and Palestinians apart.  They both look the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not lookin' at the right part.
> 
> 
> psssssst..........The Joos are circumsized......
> 
> 
> maybe I should post a pic?
Click to expand...




If you need to see their dongs to tell them apart that kind of proves my point.


----------



## Sunni Man

FYI- all muslim boys are circumsized as infants , same as the jewish boys.


----------



## Ringel05

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815742 said:
			
		

> I love when people defend a religion by saying that those who claim to follow it don't follow it anyway because they morals of their own and find their religion abhorrent.



Strike two on that one.  Want to take another swing?
(I'm giving you two strikes for one on your first couple of responses.)


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three major Middle Eastern Religions all view Abraham as their founder.  We know he didn't found three separate religions.  It's why they are all so very similar.  What keeps Christians from doing here what the Muslims do in the middle east are our laws.  But if they could.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you show your complete lack of knowledge on the subject, only the hate propaganda you decided to buy into.  No wonder you're the laughing stock of the USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete lack of knowledge?  Where am I wrong?  No, don't bother answering.  We both know I'm correct, again.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that.  One day you might actually convince yourself it's true.  You are one hysterical tool.  I should pos rep you just for the laughs you provide.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Did liarbilly ever produce the scriptures?


----------



## Samson

Sunni Man said:


> FYI- all muslim boys are circumsized as infants , same as the jewish boys.




How do you know, Sunni Man?


----------



## Liability

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815987 said:
			
		

> Did liarbilly ever produce the scriptures?



Quote me saying that Allah said it IN scripture, ya fucktarded liar sicklecell boi.

And that "liarbilly" line is so insipid and unoriginal that you are starting to come across as a sockpuppet.

*&#9773;= sign of a douche!*


----------



## asaratis

Stone age mentality keeps Muslim nations violent.  What a bunch of idiots.

...and what a bunch of stupid posters have exposed themselves in this thread.   We really do have some dumb bastards on this site....really do.  It's not all that surprising though.  The bell shaped curve is alive and well.


----------



## AllieBaba

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
			
		

> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?



We have videos of Jews stoning adulterers?


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1815343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when a muslim does it, it's evil, but when it's the Jews it's all good? Have you forgotten that it's all based on the Torah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have videos of Jews stoning adulterers?
Click to expand...


I bet someone has a vid of Adulterers Stoning Joos?


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> On Sunday, Islamic militants stoned a man to death for adultery in front of hundreds of local residents in Somalia. The man, named Mohamed Abukar Ibrahim, 48, was killed by members of the rebel group Hizbul Islam in Afgoye, 20 miles from the capital Mogadishu, according to the AFP. A second man, Ahmed Mohamoud Awale, 61, who was accused of murder, was shot to death. Hundreds of villagers were forced to watch the stoning by the militants, multiple reports said.
> 
> The girl with whom Ibrahim was accused of having an affair received 100 lashes; she escaped being put to death because she was not married at the time of the alleged sexual relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somali Man Stoned To Death By Militants For Adultery (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)



Those Somali's have old time biblical values.  tinted with sexual equality.

The bible says to stone unfaithful women to death.


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday, Islamic militants stoned a man to death for adultery in front of hundreds of local residents in Somalia. The man, named Mohamed Abukar Ibrahim, 48, was killed by members of the rebel group Hizbul Islam in Afgoye, 20 miles from the capital Mogadishu, according to the AFP. A second man, Ahmed Mohamoud Awale, 61, who was accused of murder, was shot to death. Hundreds of villagers were forced to watch the stoning by the militants, multiple reports said.
> 
> The girl with whom Ibrahim was accused of having an affair received 100 lashes; she escaped being put to death because she was not married at the time of the alleged sexual relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somali Man Stoned To Death By Militants For Adultery (GRAPHIC PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Somali's have old time biblical values.  tinted with sexual equality.
> 
> The bible says to stone unfaithful women to death.
Click to expand...


Talk about beating a dead horse.


----------



## Kalam

Liability said:


> Great come-back.
> 
> Yessireebubbalah!
> 
> You're right.
> 
> Allah didn't personally write it down.


I was asking you to corroborate your claim using scripture or prophetic tradition; I apologize if that was not clear.



Liability said:


> And no Izzy's have ever stoned a woman to death making sure, first, to bury her in a way to cover her breasts.


That's simply not true... not that it really matters. 



Liability said:


> The procedures for the proper Izzy execution by stoning of a female might not be scriptural.
> 
> Those Izzys are all into oral histories of how such things are supposed to be done based on the life of that fabulous humanitarian, Mohammed.


All accounts of Muhammad's (SAWS) words and life that are verifiably veracious were recorded well over one thousand years ago by hadith collectors.


----------



## Kalam

The Somali militiamen aren't Muslims. They rape innocent girls and proceed to stone them for "adultery" -- I wouldn't be shocked if at least one Somali "adulteress" has been stoned by her own rapist.


----------



## rdean

Ringel05 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you show your complete lack of knowledge on the subject, only the hate propaganda you decided to buy into.  No wonder you're the laughing stock of the USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete lack of knowledge?  Where am I wrong?  No, don't bother answering.  We both know I'm correct, again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.  One day you might actually convince yourself it's true.  You are one hysterical tool.  I should pos rep you just for the laughs you provide.
Click to expand...


Wait a second.  You "seriously" don't know that Judaism, Islam and Christianity see Abraham as the "founder" of their religion?  You don't know that he "founded" only ONE religion?  You don't know that?  Seriously?  Tell me you know that.  How can you not????


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete lack of knowledge?  Where am I wrong?  No, don't bother answering.  We both know I'm correct, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.  One day you might actually convince yourself it's true.  You are one hysterical tool.  I should pos rep you just for the laughs you provide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a second.  You "seriously" don't know that Judaism, Islam and Christianity see Abraham as the "founder" of their religion?  You don't know that he "founded" only ONE religion?  You don't know that?  Seriously?  Tell me you know that.  How can you not????
Click to expand...


Nice deflection but that wasn't the post I was originally addressing.  Seriously you really can't be that stupid or think that I am.  Try again.


----------



## Ringel05

Kalam said:


> The Somali militiamen aren't Muslims. They rape innocent girls and proceed to stone them for "adultery" -- I wouldn't be shocked if at least one Somali "adulteress" has been stoned by her own rapist.



Do you honestly think everyone here doesn't at least read the news and that some don't have information access beyond that??!!  What is this tactic?  Repeat the lie often enough and people will eventually believe it?  Get real.


----------



## Kalam

Ringel05 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Somali militiamen aren't Muslims. They rape innocent girls and proceed to stone them for "adultery" -- I wouldn't be shocked if at least one Somali "adulteress" has been stoned by her own rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think everyone here doesn't at least read the news and that some don't have information access beyond that??!!  What is this tactic?  Repeat the lie often enough and people will eventually believe it?  Get real.
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Ringel05

Kalam said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Somali militiamen aren't Muslims. They rape innocent girls and proceed to stone them for "adultery" -- I wouldn't be shocked if at least one Somali "adulteress" has been stoned by her own rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think everyone here doesn't at least read the news and that some don't have information access beyond that??!!  What is this tactic?  Repeat the lie often enough and people will eventually believe it?  Get real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid that I have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Of course not, nothing to see here folks.  Move along, move along. 
Either that or you're willfully ignorant.


----------



## Kalam

Ringel05 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think everyone here doesn't at least read the news and that some don't have information access beyond that??!!  What is this tactic?  Repeat the lie often enough and people will eventually believe it?  Get real.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not, nothing to see here folks.  Move along, move along.
> Either that or you're willfully ignorant.
Click to expand...

If you doubt that what I'm saying is true, I'd advise looking it up yourself:

Somali rape victim, 13, stoned to death - Africa - msnbc.com

Is it really so hard to believe that rape victims are treated that way in one of the world's most backward countries?


----------



## Ringel05

Kalam said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that I have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, nothing to see here folks.  Move along, move along.
> Either that or you're willfully ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you doubt that what I'm saying is true, I'd advise looking it up yourself:
> 
> Somali rape victim, 13, stoned to death - Africa - msnbc.com
> 
> Is it really so hard to believe that rape victims are treated that way in one of the world's most backward countries?
Click to expand...


Okay, you just offered proof that negated you statement about them not being Islamists and verified my responses.


----------



## Kalam

Ringel05 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not, nothing to see here folks.  Move along, move along.
> Either that or you're willfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> If you doubt that what I'm saying is true, I'd advise looking it up yourself:
> 
> Somali rape victim, 13, stoned to death - Africa - msnbc.com
> 
> Is it really so hard to believe that rape victims are treated that way in one of the world's most backward countries?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, you just offered proof that negated you statement about them not being Islamists and verified my responses.
Click to expand...

I stated that they weren't Muslims; they renounced that status when they committed major sins and, instead of repenting, acted as if what they were doing was in accordance with Islam.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

Kalam... what does your avatar say?


----------



## Kalam

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1819145 said:
			
		

> Kalam... what does your avatar say?



It says, "There is no god but God, Muhammad is the Messenger of God."

It's a pithy summarization of our religious beliefs that is used commonly in Islam:

Kalimah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rdean

Ringel05 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that.  One day you might actually convince yourself it's true.  You are one hysterical tool.  I should pos rep you just for the laughs you provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second.  You "seriously" don't know that Judaism, Islam and Christianity see Abraham as the "founder" of their religion?  You don't know that he "founded" only ONE religion?  You don't know that?  Seriously?  Tell me you know that.  How can you not????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice deflection but that wasn't the post I was originally addressing.  Seriously you really can't be that stupid or think that I am.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Do I think you are stupid?  Not sure.  Write it out.

"Abraham is seen as the founder of Judaism, Islam and Christianity."


----------



## Ringel05

rdean said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second.  You "seriously" don't know that Judaism, Islam and Christianity see Abraham as the "founder" of their religion?  You don't know that he "founded" only ONE religion?  You don't know that?  Seriously?  Tell me you know that.  How can you not????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection but that wasn't the post I was originally addressing.  Seriously you really can't be that stupid or think that I am.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I think you are stupid?  Not sure.  Write it out.
> 
> "Abraham is seen as the founder of Judaism, Islam and Christianity."
Click to expand...


Reading comprehension is a problem for you isn't it.
"that wasn't the post I was originally addressing"
Strike two.  Want to try for three?  It should be easy, I'm throwing straight balls, slowly.


----------

